# Fursuit making



## Jeffie (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi i am new, but not new to furres. I live in Australia, I was wondering if there were some good tutorials, I want to make my own. I have been contemplating making one for a while but I do not know how to, although is there anyone in Australia that is a furre that I could talk to about stuffs.


----------



## Jeffie (Mar 23, 2009)

No one has a tutorial?


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 23, 2009)

Are there even any fursuiters in Australia? :O


----------



## Jeffie (Mar 23, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> Are there even any fursuiters in Australia? :O



Not that I know of but there is no harm in being the first.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 23, 2009)

Jeffie said:


> Not that I know of but there is no harm in being the first.



I do believe there were Aussie fursuiters at AC last year. Oz Kangaroo was one.

So there are suiters there.


----------



## Zaaz (Mar 23, 2009)

You're best weapon for tutorials is YouTube, or the Aussie version, YouTube.Oi!
That way you can _see_ how to do it instead of descriptions.

Z


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm an Aussie fursuiter, there's a few suiters here, not alot but a few, have you ever been to furstralia.com? Anyways, I'll list some sites for you to check out :3

http://fursuit.org/wiki/doku.php?id=fursuit - This is a wiki for fursuiting, kind of, it's a great resource for all things fursuits.

http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit - An LJ community for fursuits, it's a great place to ask for tips or to see the progress other people are making on their suits, they also have lots of tutorials and guides in the Memories section.

http://forums.furtopia.org/index.php/topic,31257.0.html - This is a huge list of fursuit makers, tutorials, and suppliers, you should definitely check it out.

Also, do you mind if I ask where you are in Australia? :3


----------



## Jeffie (Mar 23, 2009)

I am in Blacktown in NSW. :3 Where are you located might I ask?


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Mar 23, 2009)

Sydney  I hope you can attend some fur meets or something, it's nice to meet other Aussie furries.


----------



## Jeffie (Mar 23, 2009)

I hope my mum will let me!


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 24, 2009)

I live in dural :3


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 24, 2009)

I wasn't aware of any major fur cons/meets in Aus


----------



## Jeffie (Mar 24, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> I wasn't aware of any major fur cons/meets in Aus



Neither was I until today. I joined at http://www.furstralia.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 24, 2009)

Jeffie said:


> Neither was I until today. I joined at http://www.furstralia.com/forums/index.php



 Epicness. I'd still love to go to Anthrocon though.


----------



## Jeffie (Mar 24, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> Epicness. I'd still love to go to Anthrocon though.



Same.


----------



## DSefet (May 5, 2009)

There is a VERY good tutorial at:

http://www.instructables.com/id/realistic-werewolf-costume

I have the PDF of the Instructable if you do not want to go to the trouble of registering even though it is free.  
Have not tried it but it goes into EVERY detail on how to make the head, hands, and feet with pictures!


----------

